# 2023 African Games (Accra, Ghana)



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The launch of the 2023 African Games logo, mascot and website was recently done. Now you can get to access the games for the 13th edition to be held in Accra, capital of Ghana. It will be the first time that Ghana has hosted the African Games.

Logo:










Mascot - Akeweley:










Website:









Home Page


The Official Website of the upcoming 13th Edition of the 2023 African Games set to be held in Accra, Ghana.




www.accra2023ag.com





The dates, and schedule have yet to be unveiled.


----------

